# Need info on a Pepsi Bottle



## jblaylock (Dec 10, 2011)

I recently purchased a bottle on a hunch that it could be a unique Pepsi bottle.  It appears to be a late 30's embossed bottle.  Embossed on the shoulder is "FOWLER'S" and at the base is "PROPERTY OF PEPSI COLA   CHARLOTTE NC".  On the bottom is "CONTENTS 12 FL OZS" It appears it may have been a paper label bottle back in it's day.  Neither of my Ayer's books make reference to this bottle.  Before I bought it, quick research showed that Henry Fowler was one of, if not, the 1st franchised bottlers of Pepsi and bottled Pepsi for over 100 years.  For a total price of $10 I decided it was worth the risk.

 Does anyone have any information on this bottle?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey Josh,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages. You've fulfilled the "Tell" part of the equation, but where is that "Show" component. 

 Over that period of time, I'm sure there were some variations.

 "The Pepsi Cola Bottling Company of Charlotte bottles Pepsi soda and water brands and delivers them to North Carolina's Mecklenburg County, as well as six other of the city's nearby counties. The bottling operation was founded in 1905 by Henry Fowler, who, after bringing home a bottle of Pepsi (invented just seven years earlier) for his wife, Sadie, to taste (she liked it), became the US's first Pepsi-Cola franchiser. The company was owned by operated by Fowler's granddaughter, Dale F. Halton, until 2005. After a century of family ownership, Halton sold the company to The Pepsi Bottling Group. However, Halton continues to hold the title of president and CEO of the company." From.

 Sometimes, ya gotta pay attention to that electronic auction place.


----------



## epackage (Dec 11, 2011)

It's a $1-5 bottle, there's one on E-Bay for $10 BIN, it's been for sale for a while now.....Jim

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOWLERS-PROP-OF-PEPSI-COLA-CHARLOTTE-N-C-SODA-BOTTLE-/220904029540?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336ee7fd64


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 11, 2011)

I do pay attention to ebay.  But if there's one thing I've learned about ebay is selling price doesn't equal value.  I've seen lots of bottles go for more, and just as many go for less.  I was more just looking for confirmation that this was a Pepsi bottle, and not some other beverage that Fowler's bottled. I'm hoping it was for Pepsi.  I was hoping somebody else has one with/without paper label (if it had one).  

 I am shocked that if it is a common bottle ($1-5) that it wasn't listed in Ayer's Guide.  He lists lots of the common bottles.  Though I'm not as concerned with value, I was looking for more of a history of this piece.  Not sure what the photo of the street is of??  Thanks for the responces.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2011)

> I was more justÂ looking for confirmation that this was a Pepsi bottle, and not some other beverage that Fowler's bottled. I'm hoping it was for Pepsi.


 
 Hey Josh,

 I don't know for sure, but tend to think that this was a "flavor" bottle, rather than a Pepsi. I would think that were it a Pepsi, it would have the familiar Pepsi:Cola script logo.






 Perhaps that is why Mr. Ayers does not list it. There's more Fowler history: HERE.


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I kinda thought it might be a 'flavor' bottle also, but don't see a bottler using a lot of different bottles during that time period, with the great depression and all.  I would assume they would use one bottles with different labels.  What else could he have been bottling at this time?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 12, 2011)

What else could he have been bottling at this time?
 [/quote] 

 Cherry Smash. Quality  Beverages.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2011)

> I would assume they would use one bottles with different labels.Â  What else could he have been bottling at this time?


 
 Hey Josh,

 I think the Pepsi guys would insist on big Pepsi display: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 were it to have contained Pepsi. But we're speculating about a still invisible bottle.

 This is where you come in, Josh. Is there a maker's mark in evidence? Please put up some photos.

 "First to buy a franchise, in 1905, was Henry Fowler, in the fast-growing textile town of Charlotte, North Carolina. Fowler already bottled his own ginger ale, and fruit drinks; Pepsi nicely rounded out the flavor menu." From Cornbread Nation 4.


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 12, 2011)

The bottle is the same one shown the above Ebay auction, but let me try to get some photos of it.

 Also,  surfaceone, I'm drooling over that bottle.  Middlesboro KY is only about 20mins from where I grew up.  I love local pieces!


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 12, 2011)

Ok, here are a few of the Fowler's Bottle











 Just for fun, here's some of the top row Pepsi's on my shelf
 (doesn't include my newest Nashville paper label, and Durham N.C. Amethyst)


----------



## grime5 (Dec 12, 2011)

i got to say i just love that middlesboro pepsi.didnt know that bottle exisited.thats another one on my want list for sure. its just 60 miles from me.you ever get a double of that let me know.thanks for showing us that bottle. later greg


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: grime5
> 
> i got to say i just love that middlesboro pepsi.didnt know that bottle exisited.thats another one on my want list for sure. its just 60 miles from me.you ever get a double of that let me know.thanks for showing us that bottle. later greg


 
 I live in Richmond KY, any good places to go bottle hunting near here?  I grew up in Harlan, near Middlesboro.  I once found a couple "Cumberland Valley Beverages" ACL's from Corbin.  Do you have any of those?


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 13, 2011)

Personally I'm looking for a Tenn-Cola from Middlesboro, KY, if one exists, I have an article stating that they were bottling it, but I'm wondering if maybe it was the same company that produced the Pepsi Cola pictured. I have an ad from the Nu-Grape Bottling Company of Middlesboro running around here somewhere. Sounds like we are all from the same relative neck of the woods, I live about two hours from Middlesboro in Abingdon, VA, but my collecting area comes very close to there. I have picked up one of the Cumberland Valley Beverages bottles, being as I grew up in the coal fields of Southwest Virginia. I would like to find the earlier squat version of this bottle.


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> Personally I'm looking for a Tenn-Cola from Middlesboro, KY, if one exists, I have an article stating that they were bottling it, but I'm wondering if maybe it was the same company that produced the Pepsi Cola pictured. I have an ad from the Nu-Grape Bottling Company of Middlesboro running around here somewhere. Sounds like we are all from the same relative neck of the woods, I live about two hours from Middlesboro in Abingdon, VA, but my collecting area comes very close to there. I have picked up one of the Cumberland Valley Beverages bottles, being as I grew up in the coal fields of Southwest Virginia. I would like to find the earlier squat version of this bottle.


 
 If I ever see one, I'll pick it up for you.  I was born in Wise VA, and lived in Appalachia for a few years...sounds close to you.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 14, 2011)

I found this discussion interesting and thought I'd add my two-cents-worth. As OsiaBoyce pointed out, Fowler's bottled other flavors/brands, with "Cherry Smash" likely being the most popular and successful of the lot. In fact, I'm kind of wondering if the bottle in question wasn't used for Cherry Smash more than anything else? But since I'm not an expert on Cherry Smash, I'm not sure of their bottling history. However, based on a little research I did, I do know Fowler's Cherry Smash had several different bottles they used over the years, including a painted lable (acl) version.

 Below is the only "oldie" Cherry Smash bottle I could find with a paper label still intact. But whether it is embossed with Fowler's or not, I do not know, nor did the website say. For all I know it may even be a 12 ounce "syrup" bottle. (The cap is one of those "Cap & Seal" types). Surely the bottle(s) in question originally had paper labels of some kind, but finding pictures of them is a challenge unto itself.

 Lastly ... Irregardless if the majority of the Fowler's bottles contained Cherry Smash or some other brand/flavor, I think most of us agree they were never intended to be used for Pepsi-Cola. They were just made for and distributed by a Pepsi-Cola franchise bottler known as Fowler's.

 By the way ... I believe Pepsi's first 12 ounce bottle was introduced in either 1933 or 1934. But whether this relates to the Fowler's Pepsi bottles, I can't say.  

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 14, 2011)

Here's a Fowler's "Cherry Smash" bottle cap. But it may be from one of their later acls. I'm not sure?


----------



## grime5 (Dec 14, 2011)

there are 2 different cumberland valley squat bottles the trains go in different directions. i have some of them somewhere, later greg


----------



## madman (Dec 14, 2011)

my guess, the fowlers pepsi bottle may have contained a flavor, or the  franchised main soda they bottled  i bet some of those bottles had pepsi lables


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 14, 2011)

jblaylock ~

 Can you tell or show us what marks are embossed on the base of the bottle? It should have something that will tell us by who and when the bottle was made. I realize it has "Pepsi Cola Bottling" on it, but I am referring to other marks like ... symbols / numbers / letters.

 Thanks.

 SPB


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2011)

From.




From.

 Make those trains run on time, Greg!


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> my guess, the fowlers pepsi bottle may have contained a flavor, or the franchised main soda they bottled i bet some of those bottles had pepsi lables


 
 I agree, it likely contained a flavor drink.  But it's possible this style bottle could have been used for a paper label pepsi....or not



> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> jblaylock ~
> 
> ...


 
 I'll be out of town and won't have a chance to do this for a few days.  But on the bottom is only says "Contents 12 FL OZS"  On the base is says "PROPERTY OF PEPSI COLA   CHARLOTTE NC"


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  jblaylock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Both are about 45 minutes away.


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 17, 2012)

Not to beat a dead horse, but I just realized over the weekend that this bottle IS listed in Ayer's guide #1.  I must have overlooked it the 1st time.  Ayer's lists a clear & green bottle that look just like mine.


----------

